# Hawaii Entertainment book



## chellej (Mar 20, 2010)

Planning for may trip and in the past I have bought the entertainment book and the coupon for the Polynesian Cultural center justified buying it.

Looked online and it is currently half price ($17.50 with free shipping)  but can't see a listing for the PCC.  Does anyone know if it is in the 2010 book?  Most of the listings look like they are for Maui.  We are going to be on kauai and Oahu and just don't know if it is worth it.


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 20, 2010)

There is little or nothing for Kauai - Oahu usually has the most listings, and Maui, 2nd.

Here is the alphabetical link to all coupons - I don't see the PCC:  http://hawaii.entertainment.com/discount/atoz.shtml

In fact, it looks like the book has far fewer coupons that it did in the past.


----------



## Travelmom64 (Mar 20, 2010)

*Coupon book*



DeniseM said:


> There is little or nothing for Kauai - Oahu usually has the most listings, and Maui, 2nd.
> 
> Here is the alphabetical link to all coupons - I don't see the PCC:  http://hawaii.entertainment.com/discount/atoz.shtml
> 
> In fact, it looks like the book has far fewer coupons that it did in the past.



Thanks Denise,
I just ordered one, I found at least three we can use, which will more than pay for the book.  Great idea!   Our school PTA sold these for our area, and I never thought about ordering for a vacation!   We will be there two weeks from today!!! yahoo!

Lisa in VA


----------



## mianmike (Mar 20, 2010)

I found a 2 for 1 coupon for the PCC.  Looks like a good deal.  

http://hawaii.entertainment.com/dis...5762105RED01274766EPC00497999PRD00000001.html


----------



## falmouth3 (Mar 21, 2010)

The books are 1/2 price now through entertainment.com.  They usually drop even more as the year progresses.  I often buy one for my vacation spots.  With some planning, they can pay off quite well while on vacation.

Sue


----------



## ownsmany (Mar 21, 2010)

There was a promotion last week for 1/2 price per book and then $5 more off additional books.  I bought a local book and 2 for Hawaii, since I need at least 2 coupons for PCC.  It also had free shipping.


----------



## luvgoldns (Mar 21, 2010)

I bought the 2010 Hawaii entertainment book as well. I went to Oahu and then Maui. I personally did not use the book as much as I thought I would, but I did leave it with one of the staff members at Marriott's Marketplace in Maui and she was VERY appreciative - honestly this was my best use of the book.  

FYI - for those renting cars through Avis, there are also some Hawaii coupons _(including PCC)_ you can print out on Avis.com (NOT an affiliate link or anything) - click avis.com, click deals, scroll to the bottom of the page. 

ileneg


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 21, 2010)

It appears that the PCC coupon is an online coupon that you can print, once you buy the book.

In the past, to use the PCC coupon, you had to call and make a reservation, AND show the Entertainment book card + the coupon at the gate - be sure you read the fine print on the coupon.


----------



## luvgoldns (Mar 21, 2010)

DeniseM said:


> In the past, to use the PCC coupon, you had to call and make a reservation, AND show the Entertainment book card + the coupon at the gate - be sure you read the fine print on the coupon.


 
This is exactly what we did at PCC last month. Before we left home we had called and made a reservation and paid for the tickets w/a credit card we knew we'd have w/us (Marriott's of course  ). Then when we arrived at PCC we had a reservation number, gave them the coupon, showed them the entertainment card and they credited back to our credit card the amount of the coupon.

ilene


----------



## ownsmany (Mar 21, 2010)

so ,it you print the PCC coupon on line, do I  just need to purchase one book, instead of 2 books to get 2 coupons?  I'm buying the book for those coupons, and the safeway ones.


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 21, 2010)

The coupon is buy one, get one free. They are also, one coupon per party.  Do you plan to enter the park as 2 parties?  Then you will need 2 coupons, and 2 cards.


----------



## ownsmany (Mar 22, 2010)

Guess I will have to enter as 2 parties.  It's me and 4 teens but need to use coupons.


----------



## RDB (Mar 23, 2010)

Me dumb-dumb!!!
Going to Kauai, Maui and Hawaii, but never thought of getting a book.

If I order now, I suppose it could be shipped to Maui Schooner so it would be usable on Maui and Hawaii.  Has anyone had mail sent to a resort?

Is there a site where I could view what all coupons are in the book, prior to purchasing?

Robert


----------



## brigechols (Mar 23, 2010)

RDB said:


> Me dumb-dumb!!!
> Going to Kauai, Maui and Hawaii, but never thought of getting a book.
> 
> If I order now, I suppose it could be shipped to Maui Schooner so it would be usable on Maui and Hawaii.  Has anyone had mail sent to a resort?
> ...



Go to the link in post #2


----------



## RDB (Mar 23, 2010)

brigechols said:


> Go to the link in post #2



OK, that's a good index. Now, how do I determine what of these is usable on Maui?  Do we click on each item to see what good it is and which island?


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 23, 2010)

RDB said:


> OK, that's a good index. Now, how do I determine what of these is usable on Maui?  Do we click on each item to see what good it is and which island?



I don't think there is a way to search the website by island.  It is a good buy for a trip to Maui and Oahu, but not the other islands.  To get the most out of it, you need to plan your usage in advance, figure out which coupons to use, & print out maps to the restaraunts and activities.  If you just throw it in your suitcase - you won't use it.


----------



## RDB (Mar 23, 2010)

DeniseM said:


> I don't think there is a way to search the website by island.  It is a good buy for a trip to Maui and Oahu, but not the other islands.  To get the most out of it, you need to plan your usage in advance, figure out which coupons to use, & print out maps to the restaraunts and activities.  If you just throw it in your suitcase - you won't use it.



So, if you have the book, there's no way of knowing which page is for which island? Those for Maui are not grouped together?


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 23, 2010)

No - they are grouped by category - restaurant quality and type of activity.  That's why you really need to do some prior planning.


----------



## falmouth3 (Mar 23, 2010)

There is a section in the back of the book that divides the offers by location.  In the Boston book, it's by city and I think it's the same way for the Hawaii book.  So you'll need to know what island each city/town is located on.


----------



## Travelmom64 (Mar 23, 2010)

*Fed EX*



RDB said:


> Me dumb-dumb!!!
> Going to Kauai, Maui and Hawaii, but never thought of getting a book.
> 
> If I order now, I suppose it could be shipped to Maui Schooner so it would be usable on Maui and Hawaii.  Has anyone had mail sent to a resort?
> ...



I paid for shipping to make sure I received the actual book before leaving next week, FedEx just delivered.  10 1/2 hours on a plane, I can hopefully plan ahead.  I did review book online before purchasing, most all the coupons have addresses, and so I did some MapQuest to see if restaurants/attractions were close to us, etc...  Just using 3-4 coupons will more than pay for our book.  What a great idea!   Thanks Tuggers!  I do not get here often enough!
Lisa in VA


----------



## post-it (Mar 23, 2010)

All the trips we've made to the islands, I never thought of getting a book.  This is very good to know.


----------



## RDB (Mar 23, 2010)

post-it said:


> All the trips we've made to the islands, I never thought of getting a book.  This is very good to know.



I stopped buying it years ago as it was causing us to search out the places and spend when we normally would not.

For this trip, I never thought about searching whether the places I wish to frequent were in the entertainment book.  If 7 or so were, then it would pay to buy it.  About all I can do at this point is get it shipped % myself at Maui Schooner and tell the resort to hold it for us.

As far as planning ahead, I believe I should have started when Caroll began recuperating to where she could put up with sitting for 6 hrs. Not sure even now, but going for it by breaking up the hours on military Space-A flights. NOT going straight through.

We have plans to be gone from now till well into May. So far we have 6 resorts scheduled, 4 inter-island hops and rental cars booked. Later reservations will be scheduled 4 and 5 weeks from now.

I agree the book would be more help if I knew where the different cities were located.


----------

